# Gt40 #98



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This is the Revell release of the Ford GT40 MKII #98 driven at the Daytona 24 Hours race back in 1966. I think it's a repackaging of the old Fujii kit. This is a curbside kit so there's no engine. It was built box stock without anything special. It was fun.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great job on a very cool car ! :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Scott,
GREAT curb-side kit man!

Question, that "screen grille" in the back, what did you use for that? OR was that something within the kit as you said it was built box-stock?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys. 

The screen on the back, along with the wind splitters next to the front hood and the hood pins, were photo-etched parts included with the kit.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

that rear screen is a NICE detail! I got to figure out a way to make a few sections of that, 1/2 inch by 1/2 inch....I need 2 pieces, hmmmmm....know of any detail company that makes such?


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> that rear screen is a NICE detail! I got to figure out a way to make a few sections of that, 1/2 inch by 1/2 inch....I need 2 pieces, hmmmmm....know of any detail company that makes such?


I've found a lot of brass screens on Ebay for my models. Most of it is fairly cheap in price. And comes out of china with free shipping. And is available in a great number of patterns. Or Paulbo might can help you. He seems to be a helpful source of information for a lot of stuff like that.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thats my trouble, Ebay.....More to the point, Paypal, I don't have an account with them, nor do I have a single credit card, or even a debit card, so, that sort of "direction leads to no where.....

I can use Ebay, I'm a member, BUT if the seller doesn't take money order, I'm screwed! So, with that said, Who is Paulbo? Got a link to his stuff? AND a way to contact him?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice "sit" on that buildup. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Fantastic! One of my fav Fords


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Really great looking GT40 ......... great work :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thank you, all, for the kind words. I appreciate it


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> Thats my trouble, Ebay.....More to the point, Paypal, I don't have an account with them, nor do I have a single credit card, or even a debit card, so, that sort of "direction leads to no where.....
> 
> I can use Ebay, I'm a member, BUT if the seller doesn't take money order, I'm screwed! So, with that said, Who is Paulbo? Got a link to his stuff? AND a way to contact him?


You can do what I do for Ebay. I went to the drug store and got a debit card that you put money on. It's reusable. And I only put money on it when I want to buy something. I used it to set up my PayPal account. And it works fine. It cost me $3.95 every time I put money on it. But you can put any amount you want on it. From $20.00 to $500.00.

And Paulbo is the paragraphix guy. He makes brass photo etch stuff for different models. He posts on the science fiction modeling forum a lot.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great Looking Build


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Without a doubt my favorite Ford is the GT40. Super clean, sharp job on this one *scott*, well done! What color are the wheels, copper? Or is that brass?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I'm really happy with how this came out.

whiskeyrat, the wheels were done in Alclad Pale Gold with Alclad Stainless Steel spinners.


----------

